# Hypothetical motor choice question



## catmansteve (May 20, 2013)

Right now I have two jet motors and one boat, and I'm considering selling one of the motors to pay for some modifications to the boat. Anyone who has an opinion on either motor, please chime in. Boat is a 1648 Tracker Grizzly with stick steer and stock 20" transom that needs fixed anyway, so changing the height for the Johnson isn't a problem. The Mercury was on the boat when I bought it. Both motors are in good mechanical condition, no known issues. My question is what are the pros and cons of each motor, and which one would be a better bet long-term. I'm not concerned with which one will go faster, though I reckon it would be the Johnson.

Motor A - 1997 Mercury 30 Jet (factory 40/30)
-2 stroke
-4 cylinder
-short shaft
-needs new jet foot
-probably higher resale value since it's newer/short shaft
-gps speed 26 with 1 person/light load
-has cool catfish decals on hood

Motor B - 1987 Johnson 40/28 
-2 stroke
-2 cylinder
-long shaft
-oil injection disabled 
-needs new impeller/liner
-has a prop lower unit also
-gps speed 33 on smaller boat (1438 Fisher)
-painted all black, so I can refer to it as my black Johnson if desired


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 7, 2013)

Decided to sell one of these if anyone near me is interested, whichever one sells first. Kinda hoping the Merc sells but either way I'll make do. Posted in marketplace


----------

